# best region/resort in the west in march?



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

thats prime season man. not late at all. late season for the west is more like may. march is still the height of winter. probably the best month of the year most years in fact. can't go wrong with anywhere in Colorado, Utah, Cali, or the PNW in march.


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

estoril said:


> Hey I'm trying to plan a trip to go out west during the week of March 13th. Never been out west and always wanted to go, anyone have any suggestions on where I should try first? How are the early spring conditions there, would it be worth going that late into the season? And I've read that I should wait and check the weather to plan a trip, but I'm not sure how late to the trip dates I should wait until I can make an estimate of where is getting the best snow. Thanks for all the help


i went to park city last march. it was amazing. nice and sunny. clear skys. all around great experience. I love utah in the winter times


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

it's seriously unlikely that you'll be disappointed anywhere in the West as others have mentioned, especially mid-March is _prime_-season. We usually take out trip in February but this year we're gambling on Utah the first week of April. All of my Michigan ski areas will be closed by then but I'm not worried. The 'Bird and Brighton will still have the goods even that "late" in the season


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I was riding in a foot of powder in the last week of may last year.


----------

